# Fan controller



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there any software that will let me set my fans to work at the speed I tell them too?


----------



## CLAY_JoE (Dec 30, 2008)

Speedfan 

http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if your case fans are hooked up directly to the power supply you'll have to use this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999137

other wise you can try using rivatuner tio turn up the GPU fan
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163

not too sure about the software though


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice fan controller...Might pick that up. Beats using all of my available pci expansion slots at the rear of my case. That'll leave an HD4870X2 GPU out of the question if I keep using all that available rear real estate up. No room...

Jones


----------

